# Hurt snail!?!



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I may have squashed my snail when I moved an ornament. Its shell is broken up by its head, other than that it seems fine. 

Will its shell repair its self?


----------



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

Snails can repair their shell, but I think it depends on the extent of the damage.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you. It did regrow, but slightly sideways. It so far does not seem to impair him in anyway but I guess time will tell.


----------

